# Paroon Shark



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

this isnt quite a plant fish but i am intrested in purchasing one. dose any one know a web site or have one they want to sell


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

That fish gets huge and needs at least a 900 gallon tank. Adults like to feed on dog carcasses.

Why do you want to encourage people who sell these very inappropriate would-be "pets"?

Bill


----------



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

aquabillpers said:


> That fish gets huge and needs at least a 900 gallon tank. Adults like to feed on dog carcasses.
> 
> Why do you want to encourage people who sell these very inappropriate would-be "pets"?
> 
> Bill


i have a custom made 1,000g in my basement. i will NOT be feeding it dogs. i just like and collect really big and rare fish.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I never heard of this fish so I looked it up. By most accounts it quickly grows to three feet and larger.

It needs to be by itself other than whatever it can eat. A 1000 gallon or 8000 gallon tank is probably way too small.

It apparently is a typical catfish and enjoys meaty stuff to eat.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't get why when someone asks about a fish that gets exceptionally large, that everyone assumes that the person hasn't done appropriate research on the fish. Clearly, if you have a tank built into your basement, you're probably serious about the hobby, and what creatures you'll put in it. If you haven't done the research, then you certainly should.

That being said, I don't know of anyone selling one, though you could try www.monsterfishkeepers.com, as the vendors there prob have a selection of fish more suited to what you are looking for. Good luck with your search.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

evercl92 said:


> I don't get why when someone asks about a fish that gets exceptionally large, that everyone assumes that the person hasn't done appropriate research on the fish. Clearly, if you have a tank built into your basement, you're probably serious about the hobby, and what creatures you'll put in it. If you haven't done the research, then you certainly should.
> 
> That being said, I don't know of anyone selling one, though you could try www.monsterfishkeepers.com, as the vendors there prob have a selection of fish more suited to what you are looking for. Good luck with your search.


I'm sure that jARDINI has researched the fish and knows all about it.

But that fish can grow to be 8 feet long and live for decades. Since the aquarium in question was custom made, I don't know what its length is, but 1000 gallon tanks advertised are 8 or 9 feet long also, and about half of that in width.

I don't know if fish have a "quality of life" as we understand the term, but it seems to me that housing an 8 foot fish in an 8 foot tank is not an act of kindness.

Would anyone keep a large dog in a kennel run of that size for its entire life?

This is the kind of stuff that gives ammunition to the PETA people.

No rant intended. <g>

Bill


----------



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

ya i have researched this fish. i research all fish before i purchase them. maybe i will stick with a irridesent shark. they look really similar.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

jARDINI: My apologies if what I posted was misinterpreted. I did not mean to imply that there was not appropriate research done. I was just, in shock, repeating something I had just read. Wow!

My core point is one that you agree with already, to wit; that the fish, is a monster. Bill is absolutely correct. There has to be some concern for the creature.

Most of us will never have a 1000 gallon tank but even a tank that large has limits. A huge fish is something better kept in a commercial Aquarium/Zoo. Any aquarium is small in relation to a small pond/lake or river.

The Iridescent Shark is a far cry from a Paroon but you are probably saving yourself some grief.

Good luck and let us see your tank when appropriate, it sounds interesting.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

I also would like to see how jARDINI sets up that tank. I bet it will look pretty good.

Here is a link to a picture of a planted 1000 gallon tank that Tom Barr set up for a client. It shows another way to use a large tank. It holds 1000 neons and hundreds of other fish, including 24 10 inch discus and a number of altum angels. http://www.barrreport.com/attachmen...-behemoth-giant-plant-tank-1600gallon-dec.jpg

The entire very long thread is here: http://www.barrreport.com/advanced-aquascaping-design/2186-barrs-behemoth-giant-plant-tank.html

Bill


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Can you link pics? The forum won't let you see it without logging in. And I really hate registering for a forum for a few minutes to see one picture


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You have to pay to join Tom's site -.-


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Gilraen Took,

I can't figure out a way to post the picture here. I can attach it to an email (but not to an APC email) , so if you want it, PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.

Bill


----------



## treefish (Oct 10, 2007)

A Paroon Catfish? Like #6560 for sale here:
http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/sharks_eels_loaches/sharks_eels_loaches.htm


----------

